# 10 pt menard county bow buck



## patskat (May 22, 2004)

Well i have had three of the most successful weeks of my hunting career . Sept 9,2019 brought my first ever elk 6x7 in colorado ,then sept 28 at my 180 acres in menard i shot this 10 point at 35 yards. My biggest whitetail to date with my bow, my z-7 and those rage hyperdermics have been working overtime so far this year !


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Nice buck man! I hunted fairly hard but my deer never showed up . Nothing but pigs. And that elk! That’s topnotch


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

awesome


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

How far was elk shot?


----------



## patskat (May 22, 2004)

Blue Fin Charters said:


> How far was elk shot?


40 yards at a wallow


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Very nice, Congrats!!

Wife has had me busy and again this weekend so haven't been able to get out to lease. Maybe next week after the cool down.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats on a great season for you, I sure miss menard.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Great job and nice animals!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations!

TH


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Awesome. Your on a roll and hope you keep it going. Congratulations


----------

